# What makes a snowboard fast?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd say the question is wrongly put: it's not _why_ is the Flag faster than a UMT. First one should ask _if_ the Flag faster at all (which I doubt). 

I rather think that it's a biase: you just more often read abt the first being fast cos it's cosen by riders who like to go fast. I'm pretty sure the UMT could cope with equally high numbers if you'd transplant those riders on it. Most boards would go faster than the attached rider will let them go... 

Now why do they chose it? Cos it makes riding fast easy compared to other boards cos it's built for it. You feel in charge while pointing it and thus you _do_ point it. A less stable board may in theory be equally fast, but you just don't point it to the same extent cos it's beginning to vibrate n feel unstble at some point and thus you, the rider, won't let it go equally fast. 

So actually I'd say the question should be why do I dare to ride faster on a Flag than on XY (I put XY cos I don't know the UMT)? Its stiffness (torsionally as well as longitudinally) makes for a stable and responsive chatter free ride which gives confidence to hit higher numbers. Its shape with the front early rocker is super catch free, which gives confidence to flat base it (which is the fastest way to straight line). The softer nose will swallow crud if you hit some (instead of being at risk to get stuck) which again gives confidence to point it. Add to this that you buy this board in a decent length (cos you buy it to freeride) and a longer board will be more stable at speed than a shorter.

So... actually one shouldn't word it like "man, that board _is_ fast!" - cos many boards would be - but rather "man, that board gives me the confidence to _ride_ fast". But as the second is way more complicated, one usually says the first which probably leads to the biased impression of it _being_ faster instead of simply just being _ridden_ faster


----------



## mivec (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah, perhaps my phrasing of the question was quite bad. I mean, guts/bravery/stupidity is the primary driving force between how fast a board will carry someone really. I think I was more asking the question, what is it about the Flagship which makes it a great choice for inspiring confidence at speed?

Either way, you gave me exactly the information I was after so thanks a lot for taking the time to reply


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I was gonna say gravity, but I think Neni's answer was more informative.
>


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

The rider and the size of there balls.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Clean sharp edges will be fast when on edge, magnetraction etc is like having the hand brake dragging.
As for flat basing if there is enough pitch you will go fast, if its flat you will rely on high quality base material and wax.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Neni really ended the thread. It's about what gives you the comfort and confidence to send it. Anything else only matters to racing decks.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> I'd say the question is wrongly put: it's not _why_ is the Flag faster than a UMT. First one should ask _if_ the Flag faster at all (which I doubt).
> 
> I rather think that it's a biase: you just more often read abt the first being fast cos it's cosen by riders who like to go fast. I'm pretty sure the UMT could cope with equally high numbers if you'd transplant those riders on it. Most boards would go faster than the attached rider will let them go...
> 
> ...


Torsionally stiff boards hold a better edge.
That enables to to RIDE faster.

To check the torsional stiffness.
Punch one end of the board with your feet & try to twist the other end.

If you like going fast, you want one that doesn't twist very much.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SnowDog wax, rider, steep terrain and a stiff plank


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> SnowDog wax, rider, steep terrain and a stiff plank


In this order, of course


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jobu demands sacrifices to make board fast.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> SnowDog wax, rider, steep terrain and a stiff plank


Just add to that a decent texture on the base, a base that has been brushed or ground with a texture to allow the water created by the friction a path down the base to the tail, rather than causing the water to create suction which will slow it down relative to a base with a better structure (this is a user configurable item)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Jobu demands sacrifices to make board fast.


^ True
Given the same board, wax, base structure, snow n slope? The heavier rider wins. Add a bit uf uphill wind and no detcent pitch? A light rider is screwed, even with a faster set up :dry:


----------

